# samba authentication problem

## Sloebervos

Hi,

I'm having a problem with samba. Most of my shares are Guest OK and writeable (home server, not too concerned about security). However, I now implamented a share that requires a user/password. When trying to map the drive, the server doesn't accept the user name. I tried changing the password using smbpasswd and get the following error :

 *Quote:*   

> cli_pipe_validate_current_pdu: RPC fault code DCERPC_FAULT_OP_RNG_ERROR received from remote machine 127.0.0.1 pipe \samr fnum 0x7117!
> 
> machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the password change: Error was : NT code 0x1c010002.
> 
> Failed to change password for user

 

This is my smb.conf

```

[global]

        workgroup = JURGEN

        server string = server

        security = SHARE

        username map = /usr/local/samba/lib/users.map

[mythmovies]

        comment = Mythtv movies

        path = /mnt/store/video

        read only = No

        guest ok = Yes

[ftp]

        comment = ftp share

        path = /media/sdb

        read only = No

        guest ok = Yes

[stuff]

        comment = stuff

        path = /media/sdc

        read only = No

        guest ok = Yes

[myth]

        comment = myth recordings

        path = /mnt/store

        read only = No

        guest ok = Yes

[install]

        comment = Unattended

        path = /media/os/install

        read only = No

        guest ok = Yes

[tools]

        comment = drivers & tools

        path = /media/os/drivers

        read only = No

        guest ok = Yes

[RIS]

        comment = RIS installation share

        path = /media/os/RIS

        read only = No

```

There is an Windows 2003 AD on the network, but the samba server should staty completely independent with user/password auth.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Same problem here.

```
$ smbpasswd 

Old SMB password:

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

cli_pipe_validate_current_pdu: RPC fault code DCERPC_FAULT_OP_RNG_ERROR received from host 127.0.0.1!

machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the password change: Error was : NT code 0x1c010002.
```

Happens when non root user tris to change the password

```
 # smbpasswd

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

Failed to find entry for user root.
```

Solved by :

```
smbpasswd -a
```

----------

